
Tearing Down an Urban Highway Can Give Rise to a Whole New City (2014) - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2014/04/tearing-down-urban-highway-can-give-rise-whole-new-city/8924
======
btgeekboy
Seattle is in the midst of doing this now, tearing down the multi-level
freeway that ran along the waterfront. It’s been replaced by a tunnel, and
once the tear down is complete, we should have a nice waterfront area to
enjoy.

~~~
VintageCool
Unfortunately, that double decker highway will be replaced by both the tunnel
and a six lane highway in the same location as the current Viaduct.

It won't seal off the city from the waterfront as much as the Viaduct, but
that's significant barrier.

~~~
bobthepanda
Eh, the West Side Highway replacement in New York was a 6-8 lane surface road,
which has been just fine; on the far side of the road from the city are very
successful, busy parks and the busiest bike trail in the city.

------
DigitalTerminal
Look at the converted elevated mass transit line in new york, the "big dig' in
Boston,Duluth ,Mn i-35 extension all with parks,bike/walking trails and open
spaces that people actually use. Long overdue use of pragmatic technology....

------
dba7dba
I remember biggest opposition came from store owners and street vendors who
were located around the road. Having to relocate from a high traffic area
would mean loss of income for the locsn vendors.

